# surgeon recommendation



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

trying to find a surgeon in chico or sacremento ca to yank my friends diseased noduled thyroid out. Shes having a hard time finding someone to trust. ANyone off hand with any recommendations?


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Dang...I'd recommend that she takes a flight to Wisconsin to see my surgeon, but that wasn't one of the options. I wish I could help you out!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If someone does have a recommendation please private message it.


----------

